# how to kill seed shrimp



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Got Guppies? :fish:


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

there were guppys in the tank for awhile but they didnt eat the seed shrimp off.

i just found some tetra algae control and just overdosed it in there so maybe it will kill them off, it says it will kill inverts and crustaceans so ill know in a few days if it worked, ill over dose it for 3 days it should kill them hopefully.

i will do a complete gravel clean and total water change in a few days after there dead, im not worried about having to recycle the tank since its only a 10g and nothing is in it anyway.
anything to kill them will make me happy lol.


----------



## Postal Penguin (Mar 30, 2009)

Could dump in ammonia, enough to bring it up to about 5ppm. It wont damage your biofilter and at that level not much survives.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

i dont have any ammonia but ill try it if the algae control doesnt work in a few days thanks for the info.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

what else is in the tank?
I had them in my 5G... they go away eventually on their own.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Get some fish.. even if you only keep them in there for a week they'll destroy the seed shrimp.

-Andrew


----------



## telephasic (Sep 29, 2009)

customdrumfinishes said:


> i dont have any ammonia but ill try it if the algae control doesnt work in a few days thanks for the info.


You could add urine to your tank. Honestly.


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

eeeewwwwwww


----------



## will325i (Jun 24, 2008)

I have good luck with Gold fish and not guppies.
If that doesn't work, then try pouring Nitrate. Invertebrates don't do well with high level.
Buy stump remover from hardware store. Active ingredient should be nitrate.


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

"Excuse me sir......could you pee in my tank?"


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

OH! another thing that might work is hight temperatures, 85F. They like it cool and mild.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

i have some dry fert nitrate i could try, i had guppys in the tank for about 6 months and they didnt eat them or there was to many for them to eat lol.
i removed the guppys today and dosed with the algae control. i dosed the 10g like it was a 55g tank with the algae control so maybe ill have some deaths after that and the nitrate tomorrow lol.
guess ill just nitrate nuke em to death:angryfire


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

ahhh... what's wrong with having seed shrimp?


----------



## telephasic (Sep 29, 2009)

BTW, read this on another forum...
_
Seed shrimp are tiny seed shaped crustaceans. They are usually a bit bigger than Copepods. They move in a same fashion as Copepods, eating all kinds of nice things from the glass/plant/etc. surfaces and you can see them walking inside the substrate too. Sometimes they swim in open water looking like drunken bees. Here's a really young CRS baby looking at a seed shrimp. Really cute, harmless.

Control - Complete eradication is often unsuccessful, except for larger species, which seem more fragile. Regular aquarium maintenance and proper filtration usually keep the populations down to unapparent levels.

Because of their structure, Ostracods are extremely resilient against toxins. By closing the two shells, they can survive extended amounts of time in the presence of medications and pesticides. Even if they die, the shells serve to protect the unborn young until conditions are right again._


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

will325i said:


> I have good luck with Gold fish and not guppies.
> If that doesn't work, then try pouring Nitrate. Invertebrates don't do well with high level.
> Buy stump remover from hardware store. Active ingredient should be nitrate.


Wow. I'm quite confused that guppies didn't eat them. I thought they'll eat anything but aquarium glass. Honestly, mine are even trying to rip off some BBA patches


----------



## python (Mar 21, 2007)

Loaches?


----------



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

*????*



customdrumfinishes said:


> i have tried to kill off a seed shimp problem in a 10g tank i have with no luck. how do you kill these little demons? there is nothing in the tank there in but them so is there anyone who knows how to kill them?
> i tried the dog dewormer in total excess and they loved it lol
> i also gravel cleaned the tank and took all the water out and let it sit dry for 2 weeks, i re started the tank and there back again in the 100's theres no food or fish in the tank since i set it up, i want the seed shrimp dead 1st
> 
> is there anything that will kill them?


 
What's the 'seed shrimp' and why do they bother you so much?


----------

